# Dove Opener!!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

well, my transmission slipped out on me about 10 miles away from my hunting spot this morning at 6:30am. so my wife and I nursed the truck along the frontage road to the spot, because if I was going to wait a couple hours for someone to come trailer my truck home I was going to be shooting birds to pass the time! 

on our way nursing the truck along, this lost dog came out to meet him match!

my father inlaw met up with us down there after a few hours, after I had already limited out, and my wife was able to bust down 5 after a few boxes of shells.

Had my transmission not gone out it would have been a lot more enjoyable......................luckily I had already bought my muzzleloader 2 days ago..


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice shoot Nate! Sorry to hear about the tranny, but it could have been worse timing. :grin:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> Nice shoot Nate! Sorry to hear about the tranny, but it could have been worse timing. :grin:


yup, could have been on my way to a hot goose field in a month! why cant these break downs happen on my way to work??


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice shoot! Buy a Ford!8)


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah, buy a ford! Then you're truck will be more likely to break down on your way to work!


----------

